Ask HN: What blockchain projects are you or your company working on? - techbubble
======
PeterSomogyvari
[https://github.com/hyperledger-labs/blockchain-
integration-f...](https://github.com/hyperledger-labs/blockchain-integration-
framework)

~~~
techbubble
Would it be fair to say this is the permissioned equivalent of Polkadot?

Looks really interesting. I'll follow the project as I am getting started with
Hyperledger myself (more specifically Seth).

~~~
PeterSomogyvari
Thank you! :-)

We intend to support that use-case as well, yes, but otherwise it's more along
the lines of "it's what you want it to be" through a flexible plugin
architecture (which is still in the design phase as is most of the project
itself). If you have any (and I mean any) comments/suggestions on the
design/use-cases or the whitepaper _draft_ that's in the works, then please
don't hold back: [https://github.com/hyperledger-labs/blockchain-
integration-f...](https://github.com/hyperledger-labs/blockchain-integration-
framework/pull/98)

Side note: If you are interested in Seth I'd also check out Besu, it looked
pretty legit to me and they have been getting a lot of traction as far as I
can tell.

Edit: We hang out on RocketChat as well in case you want to give some feedback
there instead of directly on the Github PR:
[https://chat.hyperledger.org/channel/blockchain-
integration-...](https://chat.hyperledger.org/channel/blockchain-integration-
framework)

------
daleholborow
Is blockchain still a thing? Who knew...

~~~
techbubble
More than a thing...it's big and growing fast if the investments made by these
companies (to name a few) is any indication:

* [https://www.ibm.com/blockchain](https://www.ibm.com/blockchain) * [https://www.salesforce.com/products/platform/products/blockc...](https://www.salesforce.com/products/platform/products/blockchain/) * [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/solutions/blockchain/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/solutions/blockchain/) * [https://aws.amazon.com/blockchain/](https://aws.amazon.com/blockchain/)

